# A life towards pastoral calling



## FenderPriest (Mar 20, 2012)

I imagine this belongs here...

I was recently assigned to write with a paper the prompt: “Write a letter giving counsel to young men on how to prepare for pastoral ministry and steward their sense of call.” I've posted the first part of this paper over at my blog. I'll be posting the other two parts of it this week with a final post on Friday with the whole paper in .pdf format for those interested. I thought it might serve some folks here at the PB, so I hope you don't mind me linking it here. I'll post links to the subsequent posts in this thread. If you do have any thoughts or feedback, I'd love to hear it - either here or in the comments. 

Here's the first part:

A Life Towards Pastoral Ministry, Part 1.

Yours,


----------



## Scott1 (Mar 20, 2012)

A good read.

Part I. almost reads as if describing the (basic) calling of every believer. We know many who profess Christ never seem to see clear to that, or bear fruit of that, even those who would lead God's people.

I've come to understand more, and this is influenced by church government, that it is a faith venture for the church that God will select and appoint officers, called to a particular work, and that is a lifetime call. Not a temporary test to see if one likes it or to grow oneself (though those are part of it), but it is an appointment that springs from our Lord Himself.

God's gifts are without repentance, and one is not to easily cast his calling aside, even when difficult or disinterested. 

One aspect of that is that calling is both internal, and external. It is confirmed.

It's not enough for someone to just want "to go into ministry," its about God confirming that through His people.

Often, people begin to learn first deep truths of the Christian life and sometimes reason this is unique to them and therefore the only thing for them to do is become a Pastor, and just trust God.

But the reality is, God calls most to stay and be sanctified in the field in which they are equipped- butcher, baker or candlestick maker. Learn the hard lessons of the disciplines of a Christian life in a world permeated by sin.

The story attributed to Martin Luther comes to mind:

A shoemaker came under the teachings of Scripture during the Reformation and, in awe of them, he asked Mr. Luther what he should do- implying that he must now leave his work and go off to lead the Reformation as a Pastor.

Mr. Luther replied, "Be a better shoemaker."

Here's one link to an historic presbyterian view of that:
The constitutional history of the Presbyterian Church in the United States ... - Charles Hodge - Google Books

Blessings.


----------



## FenderPriest (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks Scott, well said. I agree - I think much of what a young man needs to learn first in thinking about pastoral calling is that he needs to be content with where God has placed him already, a tent maker, or a CEO. Thanks for your thoughts and link!


----------



## J. Dean (Mar 20, 2012)

Scott1 said:


> It's not enough for someone to just want "to go into ministry," its about God confirming that through His people.
> 
> Often, people begin to learn first deep truths of the Christian life and sometimes reason this is unique to them and therefore the only thing for them to do is become a Pastor, and just trust God.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better myself. I knew a guy who was a lawyer, influenced in the charismatic movement, who was convinced that God was calling him to "bigger and better things." I don't think it ever occurred to him to think that God might have had him right where he was supposed to be. Sometimes in the evangelical world there's this sense of "Sensationalism Christianity," as if we're all supposed to be the center part of this big mega-million production in which God is directing behind the camera and we're supposed to be doing the "I'm-ready-for-my-closeup, God" attitude.

We're all called to do the work of the kingdom, but some of us are more directly involved than others, because God ordered it to be that way.


----------



## Scott1 (Mar 20, 2012)

One other aspect that is often neglected is that the qualifications for church office (see I Timothy 3 and Titus I) are rather high, and specific.

Once I visited a church where the sermon on this topic used the then-President, who was embroiled in an adultery and deceit scandal, as an example of someone who would not qualify for church office. The clear implication being that the standards for church office are higher than that of civil magistrate, even President.

Part of the calling is the qualification of a life pattern that while not perfect, is exemplary. That means things like unbiblical divorce, bankruptcy without repaying creditors, alcoholism or stepped down forms of it, cannot be overlooked simply because someone says they feel "called." The life pattern is part of the condition of calling.

It's an exhortation to live a holy life, and draw on God's grace from youth, and something for all in the church to see something of exampled, and to aspire to.

And like all forms of disobedience, compromising it brings confusion and division, even in God's house.

For His Honor, and His Glory.


----------



## FenderPriest (Mar 21, 2012)

A Life Towards Pastoral Ministry, Part 2.


----------



## FenderPriest (Mar 22, 2012)

A Life Towards Pastoral Ministry, Part 3.


----------



## FenderPriest (Mar 23, 2012)

Here's the final post with a full document download: A Life Towards Pastoral Calling - Final Post.


----------



## Christopher88 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks for posting this, as a 23 year old young man asking the question of calling, this came at a good time. I need to take the words of Luther and right now be a better "shoe maker".


----------



## Reformed Irish Man (Apr 21, 2012)

As another 23 year old, thank you! I look forward to reading it.


----------

